# Peaches Redux of Alanis' Redux of My Humps



## msthrope (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFXzJbMsows&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Flj%2Dtoys%2E  com%2F%3Fjournalid%3D7110656%26moduleid%3D1%26auth  %5Ftoken%3Dsessionless%3A1177182000%3Aembedcontent  %3A7110656%2526

This may well be offensive to some!!!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 22, 2007)

That was kinda gross... but I watched the whole thing anyways, hard to look away. I don't think it was as creative as when Alanis did the parody though.


----------



## msmack (Apr 26, 2007)

lol ohh peaches...


----------

